# New Kits Announced At Wonderfest



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Other than the kits from Round 2, were there any other new kits announced at WF?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

eradicator178 said:


> Other than the kits from Round 2, were there any other new kits announced at WF?




It seems it was pretty much dominated by the Eagle but Atlantis announced a new UFO (or at least showed a a new picture of it).


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Revell had some Star Wars stuff.
And that was it for styrene companies there.
Revell, R2, and Atlantis.

No Moebius, Pegasus, or Monarch in attendance.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

http://culttvman.com/main/a-little-model-news-from-wonderfest-2015/


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

"No Moebius, Pegasus, or Monarch in attendance."

Wow, That's not good.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

SUNGOD said:


> It seems it was pretty much dominated by the Eagle but Atlantis announced a new UFO (or at least showed a a new picture of it).


Did Atlantis actually announce a new UFO kit, or is this the repop of the old Aurora UFO - that one's A) not a new kit, and B) old news anyway.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Owen E Oulton said:


> Did Atlantis actually announce a new UFO kit, or is this the repop of the old Aurora UFO - that one's A) not a new kit, and B) old news anyway.





Well they showed a brief drawing of it a while back but they showed a better picture which looked more finished. It was the Monument Valley UFO.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Did I hear someone was repoping the Sealab III kit?
Mcdee


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Atlantis
If they hit their pre-order goal.

http://www.atlantis-models.com/preorders.aspx


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Atlantis Presents UFO Encounters!

The Monument Valley UFO is a new kit, new tool, new, new, new. It will be out end of summer or sooner. Tooling is complete, artwork near complete, waiting for test shots. 5 inches in Diameter, resembles the Invaders design, Features Twist Tite, with light, display backdrop, landing gear and an interior! Molded in crystal clear can mask off and paint as you like right out of the box! Designing and molding in clear is a bit different this design has a lot of windows to show off whats inside.

We will announce a new saucer kit once this one is released! This wil be a 1950's retro design with a comic flavor! Clear with interior, landing gear, display backdrop etc. 



Atlantis hopefully in the next month will have some BIG FIGURE KIT NEWS! These will be 2 kits that were made a long time ago that were never reissued in fact most thought lost. 

Very Limited run. 



Peter
President
Atlantis Toy and Hobby
Deer Park NY


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Any chance of doing some alien figures as well, in scale if possible with saucers? I'm thinking of the characters used in the old Flying Saucers comics. Since you're doing saucers that are 5" in diameter the figures would be small I know.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

You mean like these?
http://culttvman.com/main/wonderfest-2015-preview-3-earth-vs-the-flying-saucers-figures/


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

The fact that Moebius and Pegasus were not in attendance doesn't mean they're not doing new kits--Moebius has numerous items in the pipeline.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if other manufacturers didn't announce much because they knew the Eagle would steal the limelight. I'd imagine at least some people in other companies knew beforehand.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't think the Eagle coming out had anything to do with Moebius and Pegasus not showing - not everyone is interested in the Eagle. I thought it was a great looking kit but I don't have any desire or room to build one.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scooke123 said:


> I don't think the Eagle coming out had anything to do with Moebius and Pegasus not showing - not everyone is interested in the Eagle. I thought it was a great looking kit but I don't have any desire or room to build one.





Maybe not but it was always going to be big news for a lot of people in the sci fi kit world. 

The Eagles aren't as famous as the Enterprise but they're still very well known and remembered.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...or those companies had prior commitments, or couldn't make it due to family, or etc etc...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

John P said:


> ...or those companies had prior commitments, or couldn't make it due to family, or etc etc...


I would think this to be more the case than the fact the the eagle was going to be there.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Or (GASP) have simply chosen NOT to continue a relationship with WonderFest (which not coming two or three years in a row would indicate to me.)
Tom


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

getting that vibe around the various boards, lately. wtf is going
on under the surface around there?!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I dunno Buc, I guess it would depend on WHO you ask. Seems like folks who entered the model contest are delighted. That reminds me, gotta run, I promised to pick my nephew up from tee-ball. 
Tom


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

scooke123 said:


> I would think this to be more the case than the fact the the eagle was going to be there.






Could well be but we've known from discussions on here before that these US kit makers like Moebius, Pegasus and possibly Round 2 don't like to tread on each others toes and know to a certain extent what the other companies might be up to.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I know from talking to vendors that do the IPMS show circuit that going to shows just isn't as profitable any more. And this is coming from people affiliated with actual businesses and not just guys selling their kit stash. Travel costs are up, lodging is more expensive, the venues charge more for tables, etc. It just isn't worth it to do a lot of shows a year especially out of state. Plus, you can show the same stuff off to a vast audience online... like on Facebook. 

I like the way Tamiya handles new kits. They are super secretive about anything at all, until a month or two before it is ready to hit the shelves. Then they show the actual kit, start providing some review samples etc. No waiting 9 years for something that a company announced but could never get around to actually making.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

It'll be a sad day if manufacturers just rely on Facebook to announce new kits and don't announce them at shows etc. Especially as more and more people seem to be turning their backs on Facebook.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> I like the way Tamiya handles new kits. They are super secretive about anything at all, until a month or two before it is ready to hit the shelves. Then they show the actual kit, start providing some review samples etc. No waiting 9 years for something that a company announced but could never get around to actually making.


x2! :thumbsup:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

WonderFest is not a trades show, it's a model contest and vendors room. There's a big difference between it and say the New York Toy Fair. The companies don't sell stuff off the table at these shows so there is no profit for them showing up. The trades shows draw more people than WF and it's more for dealers and retailers as well. I think they tested the waters at WF and it just wasn't profitable for them to keep coming. I applaud R2 for sticking with WF though. I was surprised to see Revell there for the first time however. I doubt they will be back though, I think they got a pretty lukewarm reception showing off poorly painted sample of their FM offerings and then announcing the extremely high prices for said kits.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

robiwon said:


> WonderFest is not a trades show, it's a model contest and vendors room. There's a big difference between it and say the New York Toy Fair. The companies don't sell stuff off the table at these shows so there is no profit for them showing up. The trades shows draw more people than WF and it's more for dealers and retailers as well. I think they tested the waters at WF and it just wasn't profitable for them to keep coming. I applaud R2 for sticking with WF though. I was surprised to see Revell there for the first time however. I doubt they will be back though, I think they got a pretty lukewarm reception showing off poorly painted sample of their FM offerings and then announcing the extremely high prices for said kits.


Yeah I was not talking about trade shows. Those are where, traditionally, new releases are announced or shown. Wonderfest is just a model show like an IPMS show, and those seemingly are not that profitable for vendors to go to any more, especially if they are not local.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, I know, I was just reasoning why the the big model companies aren't going to WF anymore. It just doesn't do much for them to justify the expense and the smaller exposure they would receive.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

There was a thread in the Moebius forum mentioning Frank not going to WF
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=449354

"Finally he won't be making Wonderfest as he has other business to take care of and doesn't have anything new to announce or show anyway."

Not sure why Pegasus wasn't there. But it isn't unusual for dealers to have a conflict every now and then. Especially since WF is never on a set weekend year-to-year.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

" I was surprised to see Revell there for the first time however. I doubt they will be back though, I think they got a pretty lukewarm reception showing off poorly painted sample of their FM offerings and then announcing the extremely high prices for said kits."

Poorly painted? Really? I heard someone from Revell entered an X-Wing from their table in the contest and it took a silver. 

Of course my source WAS someone who drunkdialed me Sunday night from their hotel room, so that MAY not be accurate. 
Tom


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, it couldn't have been a model from their table since the contest was going on at the same time. I was mainly referring to the Falcon build up. The paint job looked horrible.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Maybe Atlantis is reissuing the Man from UNCLE kits?

Wish someone asked Revell about the Snoopy and Beatles kits.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

They are not the Man from Uncle figures.

Pete


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Atlantis1 said:


> They are not the Man from Uncle figures.
> 
> Pete


Pete, were these formerly issued by Aurora or another company? And thank you for issuing more figure kits - of any type!


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes they were out a long time ago!


----------

